

Plugging Leaks: Merkel's War on Germany's Press and Parliament - nsns
http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/berlin-goes-after-journalists-to-protect-state-secrets-a-1047265.html

======
Oletros
Merkel's government is one if the worst thing that have happened to EU

